# cured ibs



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

hello friends.., this is my story

it started 2 years back

pain + constipation + bad odour anxiety., went to doctor tried everything but nothing worked for me,

then one of my friend's boyfriend told me about this guy who also cured ibs, so i met him he gave me some advice for like two weeks

then he gave some home made powder kind of thing for like a month.

that one month i kind of cured constipation and pain but then there was nothing left so next 7-months i just had bad odour(smelly gas) ,

so i went to india in nov 2015 and met him in a small city named nagpor, he actually brought some herbs some medicine from store he mixed some of them, some stuff was dried in sun ...somehow it took like 20 days to build that stuff finally i got 3 months of powder, i came back to new york , i took this medicine seriously and i am finally cured.,, i can eat anything i want, cannot believe such a bad thing has such a simple cure... .


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

DECODE_IBS said:


> hello friends.., this is my story
> 
> it started 2 years back
> pain + constipation + bad odour anxiety., went to doctor tried everything but nothing worked for me,
> ...


Can u pls send contact numbr of that person.m also from india.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

This is vague.


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

sorry i cannot give his personal information, his email address is [email protected]


----------



## money_cure (Apr 14, 2016)

Ohh...speech,i watched his vidio on tube, he said that there is really no such thing as ibs a,b,c,d its a severe form of a old disease which has no cure yet and you can only minimize the effect ... Bla bla so he knows the cure now... great the only person i know who said "diet has nothing to do with ibs".... @ decode_ibs did you followed any diet plan ? What changes did he suggest now ?.


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

Its been almost 50 days that i am eating everything and had no pain,no bloating,no mucas in stool, yerstaday i met many people and had a blast its like life is comming back on the track, i feel more confident Nao ... so i will stick to the medicine and complete its course of 6 months and i will keep working on my anxiety. i will go on a vacation somewhere far away and leave everything there and i will forget everything there, then i will come back and complete my work which is pending. I will meet my relatives and friends who are angry with me bcoz i never joined them in the social gathering like birthday and marriages etc... and i will not hide anything i will let them know the hell i went through....last i wish all of you to get healed and never fall in this trap again..tc


----------

